# Questions/Looking for a family milk cow.



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

What breeds are recommended and why pros and cons?
Cross breeds? 

Jersey and holstines are easy to find In my area that's why I was thinking about getting some thing different like a brown swiss. To Bring in some thing new to the area


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Holsteins are bred to give a LOT of milk. Jersey's are pretty decent milk cows...not as big as Holtsteins and don't give quite as much milk. Brown Swiss are about the same production wise as a Jersey (if I remember right). Trying to find a cow that is not common in your area will be difficult and way expensive. A good family milk cow is worth a couple thousand easily. If you are going out of your area to find one, you could easily end up spending 2x that.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

What are your family needs? I raised different breeds of dairy cattle. My favorite personally is Ayrshire.


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm a sucker for a pretty little Jersey. I grew up milking and showing them. Nice size, efficient grazers, thrifty and hardy. Contact a breeder who knows their animals, though. Many breeders have gone the direction of breeding Jerseys that look and act like Holsteins-bigger, more milk production, not very easy keepers.

Unless you have a very large family a Holstein will probably produce an overwhelming amount of milk. We're talking gallons a day, every day. How much milk do you go through in a week?

I found Brown Swiss hard to work with. Kind of slow, not a lot of milk for their large size, and the calves can be really hard to get started. They don't seem to calve very easily, and the babies need a lot of attention in the beginning to make sure they eat.

If you are looking for something exotic, I would look into milking dexters. A small dual purpose breed, supposedly they make 1 1/2 to 2 gallons a day. If you are interested in raising your own beef, you may be able to put bull calves in your freezer since they are dual purpose. I don't know a lot about them from experience, but they look like a good choice for a small homestead.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

There are 3 in my house hold plus my parents and my brothers family of 3 so 8 people We go drink about 3 gallons a week And another 2-3 gallons making cheese and yogurt so we average 5-6 gallons gallons a week and that's raw goats milk. 
Plus I have neighbors that we trade and barter milk and eggs for fresh veggies and other home stead goods. 

I have looked in to the dexters they seen to be a decent option although I can't seem to find a breeder that actually milks. There either pets or meet 
And I've been told because of there small size they can be difficult to hand milk short to the ground is hell on you're back that's why the goats get on a stand. To put them at a comfortable level. 

I've been reading good things about the brown swiss but its nice to here from some one that has actually had personal experience with them. 

We have really counted out the Holstein not really any specific reason just don't like them. 
We were hoping to get one that will raise a meet calf or 2 and still produce enough milk for us also. 
At the moment I'm really hoping to find a mid size jersey or maybe a jersey/dexter cross. 
I am partial to crosses I always feel like mixed mutts tend to be healthier and better behaved. 

I'm not really looking for exotic just some thing that's not so easily found in my area it's normally easier to sale offspring if you have a breed that are not for sale on every corner. And I don't mind traveling to bring in the new blood.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Ayrshire is a breed that I have never herd of ill have to do some research. 

I'm located in south central Texas if any one knows of a good milk cow in Texas let me know.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Also have to consider Texas summers get HOT


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I have experience with Aryshire, Holstein, and brown swiss. 

Everything said about brown swiss I find to be completely true. Unless you doing mind tubing calves, but ugh so hard when you put everything you got into saving a calf just for them give up so easy.

Holstein well tons of milk, but tons of feed.

Ayrshire is a mid size red and white breed. I can't say enough nice nothing's about them. Good production, nice butterfat(not as high as jersey milk), healthy intelligent animals. My favorite cow was an Ayrshire she was sweet tempermented, great milk cow, broke to ride, gentle with small children, easy to hand milk.

Guernseys are similar to Ayrshire, give yellow milk

Milking shorthorns


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I am very familiarized with each individual breed of dairy. 

Holsteins are a no go for you and your family. They will cost too much to maintain, get too large, and will eat you out in no time. Personality-wise, they're wonderful. 

Jersey is a great choice for family milkers. Because of three reasons. 1-small size. Small size, but excellent feed:milk conversion. 2-butterfat. Highest in all the breeds make for a great all around cheese, butter, milk cow. 3-health. Hardy, less prone to illness due to feed intake, and handle both heat and cold very well. Long thin teats as a whole with this breed.

Brown Swiss I would rule out for you as well. They eat just as much as a Holstein will, but put out less in production. They get to be the same size, but cock an attitude. They are prone to calving conditions due to their typical high hookin ratio. They're typically posty on the rear leg, and because of this, high pinned. Calves however I have not had any issue with tubing. Anymore than any other breed. Really depends on the calf. I will admit Swiss are stubborn, and can use their weight in bad ways. They also have (as a whole), small teat canals, and normally are not meant for hand milking.

Ayrshire are wonderful. They're medium sized, higher fat breed. Red & white. Sweet tempered. Larger teats as a whole in this breed. Great marbling in the meat portion. Good feed:milk, or feed:meat conversion. Eat like a Jersey, and milk like one too. 

Guernsey would be a great option. These guys are great looking "brown & white" cattle that produce a golden milk (high keratin level). Good family quantity, good for processing. Can be hard to maintain on simple grass without supplement grain. Sweet personalities, but can be needy & dim witted. Medium sized as well. Good feed conversion. Can be sickle hocked as a whole. 

Dexter is another great option. Dual purpose. Nice milking teats, small size. Great carcass. Personality in extreme. Can be over the top friendly, or skittish as can be depending on bloodline. 

Also, just because a beef isn't a dairy cow, don't think you can't milk a tame beefer! High fat!! Excellent cheese & butter!

Milking shorthorn are great little snots. Sassy, small framed. Eat too much to be considered a good milk converter in my opinion. Beautiful, great milk quality. 

Crossbreeds are great too though! Usually cheaper, many times not "wanted" because they are indeed a cross. 

Expect to carry $3000 around with you while looking for a trained in-milk bred cow. I suggest you look for a first time tame BRED heifer to work with in your setting for your family. Cows handle change with great stress. Far greater than goats. They're much more used to routine. I would say you'd be lucky to grab a good in-milk open cow for $1800 right now. Market is very high for production cows currently. Reason I suggest having $3000 in hand is for ensuring you buy a bred animal. You want something that you know for a fact is bred back & not a cull from someone's dairy herd, or selling because they won't be bred to hit 305-340 day cycle.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the info very helpful. 
We had already counted out the Holstein. Now we will cross brown swiss off the list. 

I located a 3yo Ayrshire/jersey cross 
That is in milk currently being used as a nurse cow with 2 angus calves. 
The owner had a stroke and can no longer care for her. So I'm dealing with the neighbor that is selling it for him and she doesn't seem to know to much about cows. She said she thinks she is not bread but could be and said that only 3 teats are good. 
Asking 1,600 including 1 angus calf 
Would you drive 4hrs to check her out or pass because she's open and has a bad quarter? 
I really like the idea of a cross.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

How big is the calf? Heifer calf or bull?

The cross is very nice. What would she be bred to? Do they know how she lost her quarter? How long ago did she freshen?


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 13, 2014)

Excellent information! 
I also agree on getting something bred. For one that's a big thing already out of the way. Gives you a decent amount of time to decide and plan how you will do that in the future. Along with knowing she is breedable.
Whatever you get, get as much information as possible. Past history of illness, vaccinations etc history, breeding/calving history. Things like that. 
Looking forward to hearing and hopefully seeing  what you get!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

If she's breed it could be a jersey or Brangus. But she doesn't think she is. 
The calf is a bull and is 4-5weeks. 
She didn't know what happened to the 1/4 just that it's no good. 
She really doesn't know much she is selling it for her neighbor that had a stroke and he has trouble communicating.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> She said she thinks she is not bread but could be and said that only 3 teats are good.
> Asking 1,600 including 1 angus calf
> Would you drive 4hrs to check her out or pass because she's open and has a bad quarter?
> I really like the idea of a cross.


That is about what she would go for at the sale barn here, even with a bad quarter. Probably worth going to look at. IMO


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Tough call. More goats are out of the question?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hmmm... not sure on that one. I personally think you would be better off to get one with 4 good quarters, especially if she has possibly had mastitis in the past. Also remember with that one quarter not working that is less milk that you will be getting from her. It sounds like an OK deal for her, around here dairy cows at the sale will bring anywhere from 50 to 90 cents per lb depending on their body condition. Being a Jersey/Ayreshire cross I would assume she probably only weighs 1000-1200 lbs, so $1600 for just her would be pretty high but add in the calf. If he is 3-4 weeks old he should weigh over 100 lbs and would bring 4-500 dollars at the sale near me. Even with the calf added I think I would pass and try to find one that you can know more about.

If I remember right you are in Oklahoma aren't you? If you are, check out these. http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/grd/4313861822.html This is a dairy that is selling out, he is marking them as nurse cows but they were all in the dairy parlor before. These should be good healthy cows. They probably won't have been hand milked, but if they are used to being milked by machine they should be able to be trained for hand milking.

Definitely make sure any cows you buy are Johne's negative.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Those ones are in Sulphur Springs, TX


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you I had not seen that add it does not come up on a Texas search. 
I spoke to a nice elder man. He has a small herd of young jersey/guernsey crosses due to calve with there FF in the next couple weeks. 
1400 negotiable they are breed back to jersey for 3/4 jersey 1/4 guernsey calves. Sounds very promising I will be making that trip ASAP.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Jersey/guernsey about 7 months breed 
To a jersey bull


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 13, 2014)

That sounds like a great deal!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

She looks great, has a youthful udder. I would absolutely consider that jersey/guernsey cross.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> She looks great, has a youthful udder. I would absolutely consider that jersey/guernsey cross.


I have not meet her yet but they said she's small for the breed this will be her first freshing. She has not been milker but they run her threw the milking barn with the rest so she is use to being handled. Also out of 500+ cattle she's one of 6 that has a name so she's been more pet.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Actually in your scenario, small is a good thing. Should have great grazing ability, this is an excellent cross for your program. And a 2-for-1 can't be beat. When is she due? That udder is nicely carried, should make a good milker.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

He just had her palpated and said she is 7+ months breed to a mid size jersey. 

Yes I like the idea of the smaller size. 
He also says she comes from a line of square udders. What's that mean?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've always heard a square udder referenced when the udder was well attached all the way around and was more square in shape. This term is used with beef cows a lot when talking about their udders. A square udder on a beef cow means she has a really good udder with good teats and her udder isn't distended or oddly shaped.


----------



## crowe (Dec 14, 2009)

We raise DEXTER cattle. We think they are the perfect homestead cow  They are small, being about half the size of Angus, Holstein etc....They don't require half as much pasture space as big cattle.
I would reccomend you go visit a farm and see em' for yourself


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks we have settled on mid size 1/2 jersey 1/2 guernsey 
That is breed back to a jersey.
I haven't had the time to pick her up.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks like the one you posted before?


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes that's her


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Excellent I'm glad you decided on her!


----------

